# Which plow for a new 2010 F250



## Neil64 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello All,

I just got a 2010 F250 CC SB 4x4 6.4 to replace my 00 F250 SC 4x4 7.3. As my Meyer Classic ST7.5 and E60 won't fit my new truck I guess I need to buy a new(er) plow too. 

I only plow family, friends and the Fire Dept. so I don't need the most heavy duty nor the biggest. 7.5 was fine for me. My 2010 does not have the snow plow package but it is a diesel and does have the extra HD alternator. 

I am looking at used Westerns and a Curtis. If I can't find a used one, I'll buy a new one. I have heard that Fischer, Western and Boss are good. I have had good luck with my Meyer. So what do you recommend - sort of the best bang for the buck?

Thanks...

Neil


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Consider customer service and local support for picking a brand. You'll get all kinds of opinions on here, some legit and some from "tunnel vision" consumers. 
Whatever you decide, go with an 8' plow minimum for that truck. 7.5' might have been fine but 8' will be better. And you may not think you need a heavy duty plow but with that truck's weight and torque, you'll twist up a 7.5' plow quite easily. These are generally for half ton trucks and are not built as rugged as the 8' models no matter what brand.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I think a boss 8' or 7.5 since your doing very minimal work.


----------



## Neil64 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Used*

If I buy a used one, what do think of a Curtis or Western Uni Mount? It seems like you guys like Boss Plows.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I know nothing about curtis plows, but I don't think they will make a unimount mount for your truck, you would have to buy an ultrramount and then buy an adapter to make it work. I also agree I think you should consider an 8' blade and dealer support is important. All mechanical stuff breaks eventually and you don't want to be without parts. Around where I plow it is mainly western or boss, followed by fischer and blizzard. But that is in the twin cities MN. Good luck


----------



## Neil64 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for the info and you are right about support. I had to get to my local Meyer dealer last blizzard to get the plow working correctly.

I'll keep you posted on what I find.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I would agree on buying a heavier duty plow and 8ft. Now is the time to buy a used one if that is what you are considering,might be able to pickup a good deal. If you are going to take off the plow between storms the western ultra mount is nice for that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Boss 8.2 v plow


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1049613 said:


> Boss 8.2 v plow


Nooo! No nooo you do not say that in here!!

9'2" BOSS is what you need! With wings!!!!!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm just kidding GR! :laughing: you should put that picture I sent you on your website.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

grandview;1049613 said:


> Boss 8.2 v plow


I agree with Grandview. You can find quite a few of them out there used, they have great, simple reliability, and as long as your dealer support is good, you should have no problems running one with your diesel non plow prep truck. Plus, you will be amazed on how much the cut down on time.


----------



## Neil64 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Distance*

I did some research and it seems that the closest snow plow repair place is a Fischer and Meyer dealer 10 miles away. Next 2 places are Western and 12-20 miles. Next 3 seem to be Western and Meyer dealers. I have only found 1 Boss dealer and he is 60 miles away. Based on the support close to me I guess I should consider Fischer or Western. I have heard from several sources that Meyer is the least dependable.

I have found a couple of used Westerns uni mounts but I'd have to get a complete truck side parts and install. Only estimate I have gotten to do a complete Western truck side install including parts is $2100. This seems high to me. What do you all think?

Any idea on how much a uni to ultra conversion would be?

What is the difference between the uni and ultra?

Thanks...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ajslands;1049337 said:


> I think a boss 8' or 7.5 since your doing very minimal work.


what was I Thinking!!!!?!!! You need 8 ft just to clear the wheel wells!!! Get a 8'2" v or 8'6" boss!


----------



## Neil64 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Size*

Every dealer I have called has recommended a 7.5 foot regardless of brand. Without the snow plow prep package, every manufacture recommends a 7.5 ft. If I can find a deal on a 8' I'll grab it.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You need 8' jusb to clear your wheel wells so I don't recomend a 7.5' plow


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Neil64;1050225 said:


> I did some research and it seems that the closest snow plow repair place is a Fischer and Meyer dealer 10 miles away. Next 2 places are Western and 12-20 miles. Next 3 seem to be Western and Meyer dealers. I have only found 1 Boss dealer and he is 60 miles away. Based on the support close to me I guess I should consider Fischer or Western. I have heard from several sources that Meyer is the least dependable.
> 
> I have found a couple of used Westerns uni mounts but I'd have to get a complete truck side parts and install. Only estimate I have gotten to do a complete Western truck side install including parts is $2100. This seems high to me. What do you all think?
> 
> ...


This I can't help you with, but I will say that last year, when I looked at Western plows, they were talking knocking $1,000 off the price of the plow since I already had a Ultramount installed. The Ultramount is their newest mounting system. It is generally a very reliable mechanical plow attachment system. The Uni is the old system. With the Ultra to Uni conversion I had, there was a total of 8 quick disconnect pins holding that thing on.  As for the price for one, no clue.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

The ultramount is far easier to hook up, plus the recievers on the truck side are removable. When you have them off you don't loose any ground clearence. I would try to go with an ulta, you will have to on the truck side for sure, they don't make a truck side unimount for your truck, you would have to get an adapter. Otherwise a pro ulramount and a pro unimount are a very similar blade a-frame and quad. The hydraulics and hook up are the main differences. If you go to a ultra pro plus, they are completely different from the uni and probably a little more heavy duty than you need. I would still reccommend an 8' if you look at a 7.5 and 8' they isn't much differnce in weight, all the main components are the same just 6 more inches of blade material and maybe an extra rib or two. I can't see there being a huge differnce in weight.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

well put Tony


----------



## Neil64 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Western*

I found a good deal on a new/used Western 7.5 Pro Ultra Mount. The plow was installed but never used as the plow truck was wrecked right after the install. The plow was stored under a deck for 2 years and outside for the last 2 months. I know the truck mount won't fit my truck but the rest of the stuff should as the wrecked truck was an 06 F250. I did see the isolation module and a couple of wiring harnesses. Can anyone tell me what parts I should make sure to receive short of the plow/pump assembly. I have been to Western's site but everything is diagrams that I don't find useful. Also, do you guys/gals prefer the handheld or joystick controller? I imagine the handheld is most like Meyer's touchpad?

Thanks...

Neil


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

never used the joystick, but no problems with the handheld


----------



## Neil64 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Parts*

Are headlight adapters just wiring with plugs on them or are they boxes?

Thanks...


----------



## Neil64 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Plow*

Well I had the plow installed and everything seems great. I had another terrific experience at Equipment Specialists http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/. They again installed my plow, wiring, etc., quickly, correctly and cost effectively. This is the second time I have used them for an install and they are worth the 140 mile round trip/slog through nasty Washington, DC Beltway & Rt. 66 traffic. If you are in the Washington, DC Metro area and you need parts, whole plow, install, etc., these are the people you call and go to.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Do you have any pictures of the plow on the truck?


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

hey neil64, do you have plow package with your truck?


----------



## Neil64 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Plow Package*

No. I don't have the snow plow package nor the engine block heater cable. The dealer told me that the heater is installed but not the cable so I have to get one and install it. I was worried once I found out that there is a different fan clutch for the snow plow package but I figure if I didn't overheat while having the plow on the highway when it was over 100 degrees I shouldn't have any issues in the snow and it doesn't look easy to change out the fan clutch but I would like to move the temperature sensor(s) to where it is when you get the snow plow package.

Thinking about getting a Spartan too. How do you like it and what tune do you run daily driving (empty), towing and pushing snow?

Neil


----------

